# sears ss 12 for sale



## tractornutt (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 67 ss12 that i would like to sell, 500.00 for all it has been modified with a briggs i/c 8hp, i have a danco front loader, snow blower, dozer blade, cultivator that are sears attachments ,also a back blade that is home made and a rake a extra trans and a koler off a 72 custom not running any one interested please contact me


----------

